
We still used lead, and paper, to protect cables, like a 100 years ago - mymythisisthis
http://www.vwcable.com/low-voltage-power-cable-xlpe-insulation-lead-sheath-2x41x4-mm2/
======
airbreather
There are cables with lead sheaths that are over 100 years old and still in
service.

However, a lot of the polymer based insulation HV cables installed in the 70's
and 80's have failed prematurely, most notably XLPE water treeing issues,
which have cost many billions of dollars.

Installation costs often dwarf cable costs, especially in high density
population areas.

There are also benefits like lead having better fault current tolerance and
moisture resistance and many other technical details.

There is way, way more to cabling, and especially HV cabling, than most people
realise. It isn't just run two wires from your AA battery to your torch bulb.

People make entire careers out of this sort of stuff and there are no easy
answers.

We also still use lead in most car batteries, gun projectiles and fishing
sinkers, not sure what your point is.

(PS : And for that matter, the use of depleted uranium in armour busting
shells is just because of the availability and atomic weight, I am far more
outraged about this.)

~~~
mymythisisthis
We should stop using lead in fishing anchors! Also for civilian bullets, let
hunters use iron or copper. We are not a smart species.

------
mymythisisthis
I was reading Elementary Electricity by Sidney Aylmer-Small (1919). Page 16
[https://archive.org/details/elementaryelectr00smal/page/16](https://archive.org/details/elementaryelectr00smal/page/16)
and searched to see if we are still using lead, yup.

